# What is this called?



## REDdawn6 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey fellas, What is the technical or common name for the metal strip that crosses between taillights and has - p o n t i a c - on it ? 65 Gto in question.... tks And can and where can this piece be restored at or bought from? tks


----------



## REDdawn6 (Dec 11, 2008)

This Piece... http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b383/reddawn6/333.jpg


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I would call it a tail panel trim. I haven't seen any in my surfing, but I'm not particularly looking for 65 parts. I will be getting a 67 soon. I'll try to pay attention when I'm looking


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Too Many Projects said:


> I would call it a tail panel trim.


:agree


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a NOS taillight panel on e-bay now...buy it now is $595.....I hear the reproduction ones are pretty good. Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Those guys are right. It's rht rear tail-panel trim. Be prepared to spend many dollars. They are not being reproduced, and the supply has all but dried up. Good luck.
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> There is a NOS taillight panel on e-bay now...buy it now is $595.....I hear the reproduction ones are pretty good. Eric


Someone must have bought it, I can't find it now.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> There is a NOS taillight panel on e-bay now...buy it now is $595.....I hear the reproduction ones are pretty good. Eric





Rukee said:


> Someone must have bought it, I can't find it now.


The tail panel he is referring to is for a 67.

If you have one that needs restoration, there is a small replating shop near me that will strip it to bare pot metal, drill out all the corrosion, fill holes with silver solder, grind, file, hand shape to original and replate. They had a pair of the 65 tail light bezels on display when my car club did a tour and they looked NEW !! Again, not cheap, but quality work to save an otherwise impossible part to find.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> The tail panel he is referring to is for a 67.
> 
> If you have one that needs restoration, there is a small replating shop near me that will strip it to bare pot metal, drill out all the corrosion, fill holes with silver solder, grind, file, hand shape to original and replate. They had a pair of the 65 tail light bezels on display when my car club did a tour and they looked NEW !! Again, not cheap, but quality work to save an otherwise impossible part to find.


I had a local plater quote me $900.00 to rechrome it, and that was not doing any of the paint!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry Rukee, I was talking about a 67 panel. I mentioned it because Too Many Projects said he was getting a 67 soon.......I have hoarded away some cool 67 parts. My mind thinks that my body is gonna build a 67 resto-animal this spring.  Eric


----------



## Jelctech (Dec 20, 2008)

I Know it as the Tail-panel Trim as well


----------



## REDdawn6 (Dec 11, 2008)

well thanks for the info. I cant imagine spending $900 dollars to resto mine. Mine is in decent shape but if im going to do this car up I cant have it be so-so. Anyone know of some good shops to get restod at?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

The parts place inc is reproducing this piece and its 500 bucks


----------

